# دوره تدريبيه عمليه لمكينات ال cnc



## خالد القاضى1 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

هل من الممكن عمل دوره تدريبه عمليه داخل مدينه 6 اكتوبر


----------



## م طه عيسى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

ياااااااااااااريت


----------



## مصطفى الصفواني (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*اتمنى*

ياريت ياشباب تعملو دوره علشان نجي ونستفيد من خبراتكم


----------



## بلال زبيب (13 يناير 2008)

هي فين الدوه ديه اخبروني


----------



## أبو عبده (26 يناير 2008)

اللى يحب 
*10*- *المعهد الفنى للصناعات المتطورة ( طريق القاهرة بلبيس مدينه السلام ) جميع المؤهلات* *- التدريب على صيانة أجهزة هيدروليكية / تركيبات وتوصيلات كهربائية / تشغيل ماكينات رقمية / cnc صيانة وإصلاح أجهزة تبريد وتكييف / صيانة وإصلاح أجهزة الكترونية / تحاليل كيماوية صيانة وإصلاح أجهزة كهربية منزلية / تشغيل محطات معالجة مياة / مشغل حاسبات*


----------



## ابراهيم الشازلى (3 مارس 2008)

معهد السالزيان او الدونبوسكو بروض الفرج القاهرة فيه كل الدورات الخاصة بالصناعات الميكانيكية و الكهربية وفيه دورة الcncلمدة شهر و نصف اربع ايام اسبوعية المحاضرة 3ساعات 750جنية
على ماكينة خراطة


----------



## مهند صبري (3 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم مافي دوره تدريبيه عمليه لمكينات ال cnc اخ خالد


----------



## egyptian_danish (21 نوفمبر 2011)

يوجد دورة عملية على كنترول حديث سيمينز وماكينة 2010 من المانيا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJP47nnGKKU

وداخل الدورة يتم شرح ماكينات cnc mill
wire cut
وعمل مقدمة عن cam system
المكان فى 6 اكتوبر


----------



## داود بن داود (26 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... أحواني الكرام أنا مستعد لإعطاء دورة تدريبية على الأرت كام في أي مكان فقط راسلوني وانا في الخدمة
 https://www.facebook.com/pages/ArtCam-%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D9%83%D8%A7%D9%85/256220141080798?sk=photos

00201068017700
00201147003876


----------



## سعد على العربى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الدوره دى هتفيد ناس كتير​


----------

